# Your Best Preview of What the 2017 Nissan GT-R NISMO Will Look Like



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *We can now offer a preview of what the 2017 Nissan GT-R NISMO will look like.*
> 
> After reporting the changes to the standard 2017 Nissan GT-R, user MC from _AutoGuide.com_‘s forum GTRLife has now offered a render for the changes to the hardcore 2017 Nissan GT-R NISMO sports car. As noted before, the GT-R NISMO won’t see the same front-end changes as the standard model, but it will be updated to incorporate the Japanese automaker’s “V Motion” grille. Aesthetically, changes to the NISMO model will be more mild than the regular GT-R, but the modifications are inherited from the GT3 race car.
> 
> ...


Read more about Your Best Preview of What the 2017 Nissan GT-R NISMO Will Look Like at AutoGuide.com.


----------

